# THE Definitive Recipe For TINCTURE!!!



## diggitydank420 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, I've made this stuff before with my own method but this is how I'm doing it from now on. Courtesy of VICS (and the download links _are_ active):



> *VICS Cannamist/Tincture Recipe
> *​ *and Instructions on How to Convert THCA Into THC
> 
> *​ Download Recipe​ A tincture is an alcohol-base solution of a non-volatile medicine (in this case cannabis). In this case alcohol is not only the solvent used to separate cannabinoids from the plant matter, it is what makes this type of application (particularly in fine-mist form) more bio-available and therefore effective.
> ...


!!!ENJOY!!!​


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 30, 2009)

Good post


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 30, 2009)

awesome post man...just in time..

im making tincture tomorrow.


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 30, 2009)

Pretty good recipee, but I recommend a lower temp to cook the herb at, like 175-200 for a good 15-20 min. Also, if you can, get a much higher proof alcohol, like 90%. Everclear works great. I use 90% alcohol lemon extract for taste. In a pinch you can use bacardi 151. 
I do a ticture 2 times a week, in smaller scale so I have a constant supply of it. I am sure the above will work just fine, just letting you all know my expereinces with the higher temps....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 30, 2009)

mannurse801 said:


> Pretty good recipee, but I recommend a lower temp to cook the herb at, like 175-200 for a good 15-20 min. Also, if you can, get a much higher proof alcohol, like 90%. Everclear works great. I use 90% alcohol lemon extract for taste. In a pinch you can use bacardi 151.
> I do a ticture 2 times a week, in smaller scale so I have a constant supply of it. I am sure the above will work just fine, just letting you all know my expereinces with the higher temps....


so bake it about 185&#730; for about 15 min???


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah, at that temp, you can bake it for hours and not have to worry about losing any thc. But yeah, I bake it until it is nice and crispy. 
The above method definately works, you just really have to use a good quantity of herb, and make sure you don't over cook it from fear of vaporizing.... 
All you are doing is getting rid of the water, this process removes a carbon bond from the THC, allowing it to be active. 
When we smoke pot, the flame is doing this for us almost instantly. But we want to do it now without losing the thc as well.
Again, I am not shooting down the above process, I just prefer the slower method out of fear I may lose too much thc....


----------



## MAM (Feb 3, 2009)

Where do you get 90% alcohol lemon extract? I've never seen or heard of it before.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Feb 3, 2009)

MAM said:


> Where do you get 90% alcohol lemon extract? I've never seen or heard of it before.


At the grocery store. In the baking aisle (brownies, icing, cake mix, flour, sugar, etc.) you'll find it close to the vanilla extract.


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 3, 2009)

I got it at a specialy online store. There is also chocolate, lime, banana extracts too!


----------



## Jobo (Feb 8, 2009)

Now when it says to strain and add to another jar, is that jar full or new buds or the same ones?

Also how much bud total is recommended and how much does it make?


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 8, 2009)

leave tyhe alcohol to evaporate out and youll have hash oil...

also when ya mix it with vodka or absinth its actually a drink called GREEN DRAGON.

this is the method for alcohol extraction of hash oil, but instead of evaporating it your just using something thats safe enough to ingest and drinking it strait up 

NOTE if you dry it out you will get dark green/blacky/brown looking oil, not honey oil


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> leave tyhe alcohole to evaporate out and youll have hash oil...
> 
> also when ya mix it with vodka or absinth its actually a drink called GREEN DRAGON.
> 
> ...


 
That's why I always water cure some of my product. Makes for a much cleaner oil. It is black due to the chlorophyl and stuff. A water cure takes away almost everything but THC from the plant. So when you do an extration, you get a much cleaner final product.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 9, 2009)

true what colour after a water cure...???


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 9, 2009)

Slightly green still, but noticeable cleaner. Not quite honey oil. I guess in between honey oil and regular alcohol ectract oil...


----------



## upabove (Feb 19, 2009)

Jobo said:


> Now when it says to strain and add to another jar, is that jar full or new buds or the same ones?
> 
> Also how much bud total is recommended and how much does it make?


Can anyone help?


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 19, 2009)

strain into a clean jar... It can take as much bud as you want it to really. If you put an ounce in 26 onces of liquor, then you will have a gram per shot... It is a simple calculation.... 

I do 2 grams per 2 oz of alcohol. I then evap 1/2 the alcohol, so I have 2 grams in one oz of liquor.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 19, 2009)

deff will try. it would probally be a good additive to some tea,u could walk around wit ice tea in a bottle or at work and get baked with out smokin


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 19, 2009)

I add it to some fresca when I go curling... Hits me near the end of the game


----------



## upabove (Mar 5, 2009)

How do you evaporate the alcohol out of the jars? Just leave the lids off after the second week? I used everclear and want to evaporate alot of the alcohol out so its mostly the hash oil. When is it ready to test?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 6, 2009)

leave the lids off, put em in the sun or use an* electric stove..
*
putting a pan of water on to heat up and sitting the jar in it will speed up the evaporation process.

you can also use a microwave but this isnt for the faint of heart lol... and providing it doesnt spark lol. 

id recommend using an lectric stove


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Mar 6, 2009)

wackymack said:


> deff will try. it would probally be a good additive to some tea,u could walk around wit ice tea in a bottle or at work and get baked with out smokin


Hehehehehehe I really wish I could do this xD

I'd have my Nalgene bottle with me in every class 

Brilliant idea.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 6, 2009)

do you need to cook cured buds or could you just take the fresh cured bud and soak it in some moonshine for a few weeks,then add mint and honey and then spray bottle.

are they talking about baking fresh cut green or cured bud?


----------



## mannurse801 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> leave the lids off, put em in the sun or use an* electric stove..*
> 
> putting a pan of water on to heat up and sitting the jar in it will speed up the evaporation process.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, the hot water bath is the best... Avoid the sun tho, it destroys the THC.


----------



## mannurse801 (Mar 6, 2009)

wackymack said:


> do you need to cook cured buds or could you just take the fresh cured bud and soak it in some moonshine for a few weeks,then add mint and honey and then spray bottle.
> 
> are they talking about baking fresh cut green or cured bud?


 
Bake the cures buds at 175 for 15 minuts until they are really dry and crispy, they should just crumble apart


----------



## moonfire926 (Sep 23, 2009)

mannurse801 said:


> Pretty good recipee, but I recommend a lower temp to cook the herb at, like 175-200 for a good 15-20 min. ]
> 
> If this is done to get rid of the water, would using a dehydrator be the same, or does it need to be cooked?


----------

